

Facebook bug policy: Stick head in sand - stickfigure
http://bugs.developers.facebook.net/show_bug.cgi?id=11754

======
stickfigure
Anyone else notice that even the clearest, most obvious bugs logged at the
platform bug tracker tend to be closed out of hat, then moved to WISHLIST
after you reopen them?

This feels a lot like police departments distorting crime statistics by
recategorizing reports. I suspect the actual bug statistics for the Facebook
platform are _far_ higher than the ones they announce each week. And the ones
they announce are terrible as it is.

~~~
acavailhez
Developping on top of Facebook Platform is very unsettling : always moving,
inconsistent, under-documented, poor libraries outside of python and PHP, at
least 3 types of access to the same data (deprecated REST API, FQL queries and
Graph API), etc. Yet you get their gigantic audience and unprecedented data at
hand, which is thrilling. Developping for Facebook is almost a separate kind
of programing, with its own set of rules.

------
AlexC04
Oh man! If this was "Step Up 3d" the entire room would have erupted into
cheering and shouted stuff like "You got served yo!" and "Damnnnn"

Jeff Schnitzer was just completely awesome!

I loved that. :)

